# Advice Needed For A Used 5.1 Preamp



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello all. I am in the market for a used 5.1 preamp for about $300. Specifically I'm in need of some brands and models that You might know of. Been looking at The Adcom gft-750 since my amps are Adcom but I really dont care if its the same brand or not and I'm not having a whole lot of luck finding anything. Any ideas? Thanks:crying:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's going to be difficult finding a 5.1 preamp for $300. I'd search audiogon.com and see what's available -- I just did a quick search and couldn't find anything with 5.1 except some older Marantz models that do not have Dolby Digital.

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Michael... have you checked Audiogon? www.audiogon.com 

I would imagine there are several there and possibly in your range.

Does the Adcom do all you want it to do? The only worry I might have with finding something that inexpensive would be it lacking the latest format decoding and/or lack of the right video connections.

Something you may consider is buying a receiver, which might give you more features. I've used receivers in my systems with separate amps on many occasions. Sometimes I would use the rear channels of the receiver. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I merged the two threads together... :T


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi There,

I can Highly reccomend the Sony Sdp-ep9es (what a mouthfull). 
Although this unit does not have DTS, Its delivery of dolby digital is quiet remarkable considering its reasonable cost. New I think they were around 800 usd, But you can pick them up for what you are looking to pay. Maybe a lot less than 300, it has 5.1 bypass throughputs so you could add a Millenium DTS porcessor, if you simply have to have DTS.

regards


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your help! I will definently look into these suggestions.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homeproc&1196538985

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homeproc&1196474978

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homeproc&1196220783

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homeproc&1195756523

http://cgi.videogon.com/cgi-bin/fs.pl?prea51ch


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Buggers, another good option to hunt for would be a Sherwood-Newcastle AVP-9080. It made Stereophile's recommended list back in its day, FWIW. I've been using a 9080 with an Adcom 5 channel since 1999 and rather like the combination.

How far is Cheaspeake from the Bethesda/Silver Spring area? I have a friend who lives in Silver Spring and just took his 9080 out of service. Currently, he has no plans to try to sell the 9080, but I'll point him to this thread to see if he might be persuaded to change his mind. 

I don't know about other vintage units, but one thing that Keith and I both had happen to our 9080s about the same time. The 9080 uses a "backup condensor" for memory retention, instead of a coin battery like you might find in a PC. Anyway, their useful lifespan seems to be 7ish years. Once that part quits functioning, the slightest power blip will lose your bass management/channel level/delay/radio presets/etc. The surround settings take less than 30 seconds to reprogram if you write them down. On occasion, our units have also refused to power up...disconnect the main plug from power for 15 seconds and all is well again, once you reprogram the lost settings. Started happening at the same time as the memoory loss so it appears to be related. S-N offered to fix for $25/$10 labor/part and also supplied me with board location and the part's specs if I wanted to try to fix myself...neither is really worth the trouble, IMO.

If I were ready to upgrade right now, I'd make you a deal you couldn't refuse on my 9080 just to keep it out of a landfill. Not sure if you've tried this in the various forums classifieds, but an active post that you're looking may turn up more action from people like Keith and myself than a passive search.

Also, not sure if it's an option for you and it may be blasphemy to some. The Yamaha RX-V661 is being used as a dedicate prepro by many folks these days. Including my above mentioned friend...the 661 was his upgrade to HDMI audio processing. New units from authorized dealers are easily available for as low as $400. If I had to upgrade today, either the 661 or Onkyo 705 would be my choice to replace my 9080.

-Brent


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

That 9080 looks good. Does anyone have one they want to sell? Im going to keep my eyes open for that sony also.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Buggers, hopefully you're watching Audiogon. A quick perusal of the HT processor classifieds just showed active ads for a Sony TA-E9000ES, Sherwood-Newcastle AVP-9080, and Parasound AVC-1800. Not to mention a few B&Ks, Rotels, and others that probably fit your needs and should be negotiable into your $300 target. The Parasound is also on Fleabay from the same seller. 

If you go after the 9080, I'd definitely beat on the price a bit...his unit probably has the same issues that mine and my buddies started having, unless it's been repaired. Actually, I'd beat on anybody selling similar vintage units since Outlaw is currently selling the 970 NIB for $500.

Unfortunately, my buddy isn't interested in parting with his 9080. 

-Brent


----------



## kouzinger (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Everybody!



brent_s said:


> The 9080 uses a "backup condensor" for memory retention, instead of a coin battery like you might find in a PC. Anyway, their useful lifespan seems to be 7ish years. Once that part quits functioning, the slightest power blip will lose your bass management/channel level/delay/radio presets/etc. The surround settings take less than 30 seconds to reprogram if you write them down. On occasion, our units have also refused to power up...disconnect the main plug from power for 15 seconds and all is well again, once you reprogram the lost settings.


I got myself a *used AVP 9080* and besides the *capacitor-problem* described above mine also suffers from a number of other problems (especially *non-working video*-section and *digital inputs*). I'd like to get as much as possible fixed sometime soon.

In Order to do so: 
Could someone _(brent_s ?!?)_ help me out with the *position and part-number* of the mentioned capacitor?
Especially i'd be interested in *schematics* or a *service-manual* for the device or ANY OTHER FORM OF HELP in fixing (or giving up on) these issues.

Thanks in advance,

Konrad


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

I am planning on putting my Outlaw 950 prepro on Audiogon when the new Emotiva UMC-1 comes out. I don't know if you are still interested or not in a used preamp. Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

brent_s said:


> Buggers, another good option to hunt for would be a Sherwood-Newcastle AVP-9080. It made Stereophile's recommended list back in its day, FWIW.


Stereophile's Guide to Home Theater, to be precise.


----------

